# Triton MOF001 or TRA001 - Decisions, decisions



## John McM (9 Nov 2007)

Hi all, can you help me with my dilemma. I'm planning on buying a new router at the D+M show if they've got a good deal on. I fancy the Triton MOF001 or TRA001 but which one. It will be almost exclusively used in a table. Would I only need the extra oomph for large panel raising bits?
Many thanks


----------



## Mike.C (9 Nov 2007)

John IMHO for table use the more power the better, and even if you are only going to use large router bits every now and again, you really should still use the TRA001.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Woody Alan (9 Nov 2007)

Just make sure you are not paying too much.

http://www.tritontools.co.uk/product_in ... ucts_id/48
Including delivery!
I think the 1400 watt one is the same price as D&M but they may deal at the show?
Cheers Alan


----------



## Jhalfa (9 Nov 2007)

Buy the bigger one for table use. The extra power will give stability to smaller bits as well as helping out with the larger bits like panel raisers

Very good products and the ability to change bits through the table with the automated spindle lock is very useful


----------



## j (9 Nov 2007)

And just incase you didn't already know, many B&Q stores have the big triton on clearance at £149

I picked up mine on Wednesday with my Dad's OAP discount. £135, very nice indeed.
My store had one left after I bought mine.


----------



## Argee (9 Nov 2007)

John McM":zyse11t9 said:


> I'm planning on buying a new router at the D+M show if they've got a good deal on. I fancy the Triton MOF001 or TRA001 but which one. It will be almost exclusively used in a table. Would I only need the extra oomph for large panel raising bits?


I'll be on the Triton stand at D & M Kempton Park for all three days (16th. -18th. November), so come and have a natter and I'll talk you through both routers hands on, which may aid your decision.

Just ask for Ray!


----------



## motownmartin (9 Nov 2007)

The large Triton is a must for the table, you won't regret it







Very easy to change cutters


----------



## John McM (9 Nov 2007)

Thanks everyone. I'll be there on the Sunday Ray, so I'll pop along for some expert advice then.


----------



## Woody Alan (9 Nov 2007)

Martin 

Your woodpecker table insert seems to be already drilled for the Triton did you buy direct from states or the UK supplier?

Cheers Alan


----------



## Mike.C (9 Nov 2007)

Alan, I have the same one and I got mine direct from http://www.woodpeck.com/ in the US, but I believe Martin got his through http://www.woodworkersworkshop.co.uk/

Cheers

Mike


----------



## motownmartin (9 Nov 2007)

Alan, Mike is spot on, anything woodpeck have Roger at Woodworkers Workshop can supply.


----------



## seanybaby (9 Nov 2007)

I got the big one from Mansfield B&Q today @ £149  There was one more left on the shelf.


----------



## JanneKi (10 Nov 2007)

Anyone know if metric size (6, 8 and 12 mm) router collets are available for Triton? I'd be interested in that router, but if I can't get the metric sizes - well, that would be a major sales stopper.


----------



## PaulO (11 Nov 2007)

I have the smaller Triton in my router table, with the same pre-drilled woodpecker insert. I chose the smaller router as it allows above table height adjustment, and the insert is pre-drilled to allow the adjuster to fit. I have had no problems with lack of power with the smaller router, but then I have done no panel raising. I think the decision is a trade off between above table adjustment and grunt, but the suggestion that grunt is everything is not true in my mind. Just IMHO.

P.S my router came with a mix of metric and imperial collets (1/4", 1/2" and 5mm) so I think metric collets must be available.


----------



## Woody Alan (11 Nov 2007)

Janneki


> Anyone know if metric size (6, 8 and 12 mm) router collets are available for Triton?


http://www.trend-uk.com/product/product ... rt_action=

They say should be used as a stopgap until a proper collet should be found, but I had a 1/2 to 1/4 supplied as a standard accessory for my Freud. I would say clearly not as good as the real thing but more than adequate.

Alan


----------



## Argee (11 Nov 2007)

JanneKi":3q4iv44w said:


> Anyone know if metric size (6, 8 and 12 mm) router collets are available for Triton? I'd be interested in that router, but if I can't get the metric sizes - well, that would be a major sales stopper.


The larger machine (TRA001/TRB001) comes with a half-inch collet and a quarter-inch reducing sleeve. Additional reducing sleeves are not provided, but as you have seen, they are available.

The smaller router (MOF001) is also supplied as above in some parts of the world, but in other parts (including the UK) it comes as a boxed kit with dedicated 1/2" and 1/4" collets. The inclusion of a dedicated 5mm collet (where applicable) occurred in late 2006 because of an initial error by the collet supplier and is *not *a standard inclusion.

Dedicated collets in 6mm, 8mm and 12mm are not currently available from Triton, but reducing sleeves will fit the supplied 1/2" collet as above. 

The collet on the larger model is an "Hitachi-style" and although I have tried to obtain a 1/4" or other size dedicated female sections of this style for other customers, I have been unsuccessful. The smaller router is also supplied with the "Hitachi-style" collet and sleeve in some parts of the world (including Australia), but where it is supplied as a boxed kit with two dedicated collets, these are of the "self-releasing" style. If you need more details of these, have a look at my review pages of both machines:

TRA001/TRB001 - *here*
MOF001 - *here*

Even though dedicated collets maybe preferred, I have *never *had any problem using a reducing sleeve.

HTH

Ray.


----------



## JanneKi (11 Nov 2007)

Ok, the reducers should do the trick then. NOw it's a hard batte between Trend T11 vs. Triton TRA/B-001.... If only the Triton had above the table height adjustement, it would be the king...

Could anyone recommend a reputable store in UK, that would sell
- the Triton TRA/B-001 router (in 240 Volts)
- collet sleeves (1/2" -> 12 mm, 1/2"->8 mm, 1/2"->6mm, 8mm->1/4")
- Trend Universal Subbase (Comes With Pins & Bush)
- Router table insert plate (this is for 90% table use only)
- and most importantly would be able to ship them to Finland, too!

Excellent forum by the way, I tried to enquire via the Triton.com.au website about the metric sized collects and still have not received any answers, you gentlemen responded in less than a day - Excellent Service!

Best Regards,


- Janne from snowy Oulu


----------



## Argee (11 Nov 2007)

JanneKi":4nymvbaf said:


> Ok, the reducers should do the trick then. NOw it's a hard batte between Trend T11 vs. Triton TRA/B-001.... If only the Triton had above the table height adjustement, it would be the king...


Much fuss is made about above-the-table height adjustment, whereas the *real *killer feature is *above-the-table BIT CHANGING* on the Triton, a real plus.

With the rack-and-pinion winder *and *a fine adjuster that works throughout the entire plunge range, there is no need - in my (admittedly somewhat biased!) opinion - to have above-the-table height adjustment, especially with the plunge spring removed (a ten-second job on the Triton). 

I find that I'm generally down at eye-level with the bit anyway, so I'm in an ideal position to operate the height adjustment from there.

Drop John an e-mail at www.tritontools.co.uk - he may well be able to do what you need.

Ray.


----------



## JanneKi (12 Nov 2007)

Email sent, let's see how they respond.

Thank you!

Best Regards,

- J


----------



## JanneKi (14 Nov 2007)

I can get the router and the guide bushes from Tritontools, but no the collet sleeves. Any idea where I could get the collet sleeves?


----------

